# GANGSTER WHITE WALL MACHINE FOR SALE



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

THESE MACHINES NEW COST $10,950.00
I GOT A GOOD USED ONE FOR HALF THE PRICE $5000 
THIS WILL MAKE YOU SOME GOOD INCOME 100% PROFIT ON EACH SET YOU CUT
FOR THEM LOWRIDERS I EVEN HAVE CUT LOW PROFILE 16'S TO THEM 155-80- 13S' ALL DAY LONG CANT FIND THIS MACHINE ANYMORE GOING OUT OF BUISNESS HELP ME OUT


[/IMG


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## thepartsman (Feb 6, 2010)

ttt wish i had the extra cash...


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Feb 19 2010, 07:55 PM~16666354
> *THESE MACHINES NEW COST $10,950.00
> I GOT A  GOOD USED ONE FOR HALF THE PRICE $5000
> THIS WILL MAKE YOU SOME GOOD INCOME 100% PROFIT ON EACH SET YOU CUT
> ...


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

i cut like 10 sets a week thats 40 tires a week so it wont take long think about it homie :uh:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Feb 19 2010, 08:56 PM~16666838
> *i cut like 10 sets a week thats 40 tires a week so it wont take long think about it homie :uh:
> *


your right, if you have the customers you can make good money with it


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

ebay charges an extra 100 to have a set of thick whites. Charge a 100 a set you only need to do 50 sets.

but if youre making 100% profit on it and doing 10 sets a week why are you going out of business?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 19 2010, 09:19 PM~16666985
> *ebay charges an extra 100 to have a set of thick whites.  Charge a 100 a set you only need to do 50 sets.
> 
> but if youre making 100% profit on it and doing 10 sets a week why are you going out of business?
> *



out here we can get them done for 10-15each depending on where you go.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

got 1000 cash!!


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

I MADE ENUFF TO WORK IN A OFFICE NOW W/ A TIE AND SUIT PASSING IT ON TO HELP A BROTHER OUT TO MAKE SOME CHANGE THATS WHAT I DO.
I DONT HATE THATS HOW GOOD CONNECT ARE MADE


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

I MADE ENUFF TO WORK IN A OFFICE NOW W/ A TIE AND SUIT PASSING IT ON TO HELP A BROTHER OUT TO MAKE SOME CHANGE THATS WHAT I DO.
I DONT HATE THATS HOW GOOD CONNECTS ARE MADE


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Feb 19 2010, 09:55 PM~16666354
> *
> THIS WILL MAKE YOU SOME GOOD INCOME 100% PROFIT ON EACH SET YOU CUT
> *


somebody out there is paying $5,000 for a set of shaved whites? ask that motherfucker if he wants to buy some islands in the bahamas


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

SOME OF YOU FOOLS JUST DONT UNDERSTAND DO YOU SOMEBODY PLEASE SCHOOL THESE FAKE DUDES


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco (Nov 25, 2009)

I LOST MY JOB HELP ME OUT FOR FREE HOMIE :happysad:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elmontecarlodeloco_@Feb 23 2010, 01:46 AM~16697325
> *  I LOST MY JOB HELP ME OUT FOR FREE HOMIE :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carolina ridaz_@Feb 20 2010, 08:07 PM~16672797
> *SOME OF YOU FOOLS JUST DONT UNDERSTAND DO YOU SOMEBODY PLEASE SCHOOL THESE FAKE DUDES
> *


maybe you don't understand


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

where u located bro i want to see in action will u take payments as i make the money


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

used ones only go for about $1,500-$2,000


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

any one got a video on this


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

u stil got it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u got a video of this thing in action?


----------



## tire surgeon (Apr 29, 2009)

carolina ridaz said:


> i cut like 10 sets a week thats 40 tires a week so it wont take long think about it homie :uh:


 are you still cutin color whitewall tires.. what the biggest size?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lol this topic.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> got 1000 cash!!


Q-Vo!!!!!


----------

